# Two BNR34 in Novara (italy)



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Hi,

Some pics about my BNR34 V-SPEC and Paolo's GTR std in Novara  .


















Engine bay:


















Last three...




























Paolo's GTR has been imported, last summer directly, in Italy from Japan.

Ciao

Carlo


----------



## Fafifugno (Jul 13, 2004)

johnny_0 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Some pics about my BNR34 V-SPEC and Paolo's GTR std in Novara  .


   
Where ?!?
You have 1 new PM


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

you need to resize the pics mate

nice cars btw


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

I reduced the size....


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Belle

Tra un mesetto sono a casa Carlo....spero che ci sia opportunita' per beccarci


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Ciao Dino,

Ma allora quest'anno torni prima? Ci vedremo sicuramente.

A presto

Carlo


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Beh no, faccio un giretto anche per Pasqua


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*nice mate*

hi there nice cars , can you tell me what that blackbox is on abs unit?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

greek r34 said:


> hi there nice cars , can you tell me what that blackbox is on abs unit?


Looks like a boost controller solenoid


----------



## brigoly (Sep 25, 2006)

hey carlo!

finalmente ho trovato la discussione ;-)

grazie ancora per la bella giornata e per "tutto il resto"  :squintdan


----------

